
Facebook threatens to block news in Australia if regulations are enacted - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/facebook-threatens-block-news-australia-if-regulations-are-enacted-n1238937
======
raxxorrax
I don't think any publication featured in Facebook News can be taken seriously
to be able to hold anyone to account. It is purely for entertainment.

